

Upcoming Australian Android phone delayed indefinitely over screen resolution - mark_h
http://www.theage.com.au/news/digital-life/mobiles--handhelds/articles/aussie-google-phone-launch-aborted/2009/01/16/1231608964531.html

======
alex_c
I remember reading - probably in comments here on News.YC - that different
screen resolutions could be a downside of the Android platform. How is it
possible to get to "within days of shipping the product to customers" before
deciding whether inconsistent resolutions are acceptable or not?

My only guess is that Kogan got the run-around from Google and decided to take
the risk and go ahead with development rather than wait around for a clear
answer and launch too late. If that's the case, this seems like a very bad
play from Google.

That's only speculation though. Does anyone who's been watching Android more
closely have some insights?

------
palish
Ouch. This "Android" paradise is sounding farther-fetched each day.

